# Johnny Galecki attends The Paley Center For Media's 33rd Annual PaleyFest for 'The Big Bang Theory' at Dolby Theatre in Hollywood - March 16, 2016 (7x



## Mandalorianer (17 März 2016)

​


----------



## tinymama21 (19 März 2016)

Love Johnny thanks for the post


----------

